# Dead vent... why?



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

One of my female vents was crouched flat on the gound this morning, I thought she was ok, I looked a few hours later and she was dead. Rolled over on her stomach, limbs stretched out, not moving. This really shocked me. She was always the boldest, most active, and healthiest out of the trio. A few months ago she got really fat. It didn't look like bloat though, because there was no swelling in the throat and she was still very active. Then about one month ago she started looking different. Before, she got fatter from side to side, and was almost as wide as long. Then a month ago, her "fat" moved under her stomach, so from a bird's eye view, she looked normal, but was so fat she had to to almost stand on her tiptoes so her stomach didn't drag on the ground. Again, she was very active and her throat was normal. I was almost positive she was gravid. My male just wouldn't call, so she stayed "fat" for about 3 months, and never laid eggs. Is it possible she died because she held the eggs too long?


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

are you sure she wasn't impacted?


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

I don't think she was. There really is no dirt or anything I would expect her to accidentally eat when getting ff's that she can get at. All of the coco-fiber is covered up by moss and leaves. I don't know any symtoms of impaction, but she was acting just fine, completely normal.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

How do you treat impaction by the way?

Well... I am interested in this in terms of if she died because of the eggs... I have heard some think they can, others say no they can't. But my males have yet to call as well (vents)


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Yea I really have no clue, this is the only thing I could possibly think of. I heard that it can happen rarely once. Like I said she was perfectly fine and then suddenly died, still gravid looking.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

You need a necropsy. Eggs that are retained for long periods of time can be a risk as they can (but do not necessarily do so) form adhesions. 
Any animal that lays eggs can die from a peritionitis that can form if the area around the eggs ruptures releasing the eggs into other tissues..but this is uncommon. 

There are many potential reasons for the death so you need to get a necropsy... otherwise it is simply pure conjecture without any real basis for fact.. 

Ed


----------

